# What kind of brindle?



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I have posted about this a few times, but still continue to get many different opinions on what Bullet's color is. The ones I've heard most often are fawn brindle, champagne brindle, and cream cocoa brindle. Does anyone know exactly how to classify a brindle? Are there any websites that can give me instructions on what kind of brindle he is?

Here are a few different pictures, you can see his brindling really well in the first one, and his main color pretty well in the second one. When he's nice and clean, he looks like a shiny gold color with silver brindling. Unless you look really close at him, you can barely see the brindle.

I guess what I'm really asking is if he was registered, how would I figure out what to call his color on his papers? I really want to know exactly what to call him!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

So many fancy colors now a days  I would call him a brown brindle myself. Unless he is more red then a red brindle.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a brown pit bull add the brindle and see a brown brindle 









here aer some colors American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Id say fawn, but maybe red cause of nose .. lol sorry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I say red brindle. All the Red brindles I've seen look just like that


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He's the brindly kind!!!!  Chocolate, brown.. Those will work


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

cream cocoa brindle?? lol...sounds like some kinda milkshake...I would call it a brown brindle or fawn brindle...i guess you could get real fancy and put em all in there just say it's a reverse cream cocoa champagne fawn brindled red nose...lol...jk good luck figuring your color out


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont know but heeeeeesssss PRETTY!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Both of these are red brindle in the ADBA registration. And I have picture cards on them. One is darker than the other but are still classified the same.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

He is a pretty boy, and I would classify him as a rednose/ fawn brindle. I'm loving the white toes, lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Light red brindle, but (here it comes) I don't know Let's just cut to the chase here and ask him what color he is!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

so would rednose reverse fawn brindle describe him accurately? I have been told by a few people he's a reverse brindle.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He's the adorable kind of brindle 

When you decide what color a brindle dog is, you name the MAIN/underlying color only and then put the word brindle after that.
For example: in my signature Touche' is a red brindle, red nose and Bodacious is mahogany brindle.

Actually reverse brindle is a BYB term in my opinion; it isn't a proper color term in my opinion. 

Your cutie pie looks more yellowish in toned than chocolate or red so I'd say:
Fawn brindle red nose or maybe light red brindle red nose.

I hate judging off pictures as lighting often affects true color.


----------



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

He wouldn't be a reverse brindle. Reverse brindle is when their main color is black with the brown brindle stripes. I've had a few reverse brindle colored dogs. I would call him a fawn brindle.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

614pitlover said:


> He wouldn't be a reverse brindle. Reverse brindle is when their main color is black with the brown brindle stripes. I've had a few reverse brindle colored dogs. I would call him a fawn brindle.


your definition of reverse brindle sounds like brindle to me...

i agree with the above the reverse brindle is just someone trying to fancy up there byb selling tactics...

i mentioned reverse in my previous post because i was trying to sound funny bout adding all the colors into one... :flush:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yup agreed Jon the mostly black with tan or brown is just normal old brindle like Lady Pits Debo


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

sounds to me like the majority say he's a rednose fawn brindle. So I think I'm just going to go with that. It's the easiest to say out of all the suggestions I've gotten anyways. :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yup fawn or red brindle is what I'd say. You know what, ask Lisa from Performance Kennels her girl Siren is the same exact color and she'd know for sure. Lisa will know


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

614pitlover said:


> He wouldn't be a reverse brindle. Reverse brindle is when their main color is black with the brown brindle stripes. I've had a few reverse brindle colored dogs. I would call him a fawn brindle.


 Actually if the main color is black then the dog would be considered black brindle.
I actually explained in my earlier how to determine the color if you go up a couple of posts. 
The ADBA litter registration form has all the various colors explained in detail, and reverse is not an option.

Here is a thread I put up awhile back about coat colors to help further:
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

red nosed brindle


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

and might i add a hansom boy at that. i have never seen one with solid colors though,.... so i could be wrong too.


----------



## MyHonda717 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think he is a fawn brindle, because my boy is a red brindle and he's way darker than that.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

true. ive honestly never seen a fawn brindle before so i was throwing that out there haha...


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I think I'm just going to stick with the most popular vote here and say he's a rednose fawn brindle. It's the easiest of all the suggestions I've heard! haha.

Another question, is "ghost brindle" a BYB term? I heard someone refer to him as a "rednose fawn with ghost brindling" once, cause you can see the brindle really well sometimes, and then barely see it other times, depends on the lighting. I haven't heard anyone mention it here, so I'm just curious if it's actually a color term or just something BYB's use...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd say red brindle


----------



## nicole0829 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Color*









I have one that that I rescued that is the same color variation, our vet called him a fawn brindle.


----------



## TrishaJackson (Mar 17, 2018)

I have been searching all over the web trying to find a Pitbull that looks like the Grandfather of my current female. He was rare coloring too came out of Texas somewhere. Looks alot like yours. Pics are old from 2000. He also had the most amazing honey colored eyes. Anyone know of what bloodline he could be out of?


----------



## TrishaJackson (Mar 17, 2018)

Also here is a side view


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There are no "rare" colors. And color does not tell you anything about the bloodline. The only way to know what line your dog is from is to look at the pedigree. If you don't have one, then you will never know what you have.


----------



## TrishaJackson (Mar 17, 2018)

EckoMac what Does the word RARE mean??? And if not by ALL means SHOW ME the mass breedings and productions of this color then.... RARE is 
(of an event, situation, or condition) not occurring VERY often. What ELSE you gonna try and SCHOOL me in??? 




[


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

EckoMac is right. You don’t have some special rare colored dog. Rare is a word used by BYB’s to make their mutts sound special so the uneducated snatch them up thinking they have a new status symbol. “Honey colored” eyes are called Amber in the dog world and are very common in the red strains especially. Clearly you need to be schooled in a lot of things having to do with these dogs. 

PS: It’s Pit Bull as in American Pit Bull Terrier not Pitbull as you posted more than once

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

TrishaJackson said:


> EckoMac what Does the word RARE mean??? And if not by ALL means SHOW ME the mass breedings and productions of this color then.... RARE is
> (of an event, situation, or condition) not occurring VERY often. What ELSE you gonna try and SCHOOL me in???
> 
> [


Just so we're clear, I'm a moderator on this forum and I didn't get that title because I'm pretty. I'm educated and experienced and that's how I got my title here. Colors are colors and they come out as they come out. There are no rare colors because if it pops up, then any educated breeder could make it pop up again. Respected breeders don't breed for color though. 
Society today is full of misinformed and uneducated people who follow the masses like sheep. If you are a sheep and don't want to be one, then learn here. If you enjoy being a sheep, then move on. This site is for educating those that want to learn.

Red brindle is a common color, I'm sorry that I can't tell you that your dog is more special then my dog or any other dog because of it's color, or the color of it's dam or sire.
Do something with your dog. Show it LR through ABKC, do dock diving, barn hunting, weight pull, etc. Title out your dog. THAT will make your dog special.


----------



## Kweatherly187 (Dec 2, 2018)

I was wanting to know what type of bridle this is considered, any well educated folks know? 























Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

It’s hard to tell in that light. If you can lost a pic of your dog outside in natural light it would be easier. In one pic looks red brindle but fawn brindle in another pic. IMHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

